# Great Stile and Rail Set - Made in USA



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi:
What the number of the router bits? I could not find them.
Thank You


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Odd, that so many negative comments about freud router bits. I guess I should keep it mind, the next time I need a bit.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Bigrock,
They're under "door construction". Two selections appear under door construction for "2-piece rail and stile bits starting at 109.00". One will show all their options the other only three. Anyway they are #185-0500 under one of the "2-piece rail and stile bits starting at 109.00" categories. Also to actually see the available profiles scroll the bar under the photo in the upper left hand corner. Its a very confusing site its not you.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a full time woodshop business and buy most of my router bits either from Eagle America or Whiteside, no regrets ever, quality products made in USA.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

So what was wrong with the Freud bits? You never really said.


----------

